# USB Speakers on USB PCI card



## Chris (Oct 27, 2001)

I have a beige G3/500 running 9.2.1 with a PCI USB card.  Is there any way for me to get USB Audio to work on my machine?  Every other USB device has not had a problem with my computer, but for some reason USB audio refuses to work.  If I look in Apple System Profiler it says that it sees the speakers and they are indeed an audio device, yet the built-in sound never turns off and the speakers remain silent.


----------



## twyg (Oct 29, 2001)

Did they work before 9.2.1?

My PowerBook wouldn't run my USB QuickCam once I upgraded to 9.2.1...

Have you gone to the hardware manufacturers website, and e-mailed/phoned them? 

I'm assuming it's just a driver issue... Do they work in OS X?


----------



## Chris (Oct 31, 2001)

I cannot run OS X because my Voodoo5 causes it to freeze during startup.  This is a very annoying incompatibility, but considering the fact that most of the stuff I do doesn't work or doesn't have an equivalent yet in X, I'm not overwhelmingly disappointed.

I don't know if the speakers worked on my prior to OS 9.2.1, because I installed them after I updated to 9.2.1.  The iMac I used to test them runs 9.1.


----------



## Chris (Nov 10, 2001)

Well it turns out that it _does_ work in OS 10.1 (I finally had the courage to flash my Voodoo5 to PC, disabling it, and install OS X), so there must be a quirk in 9.2.1 that is keeping it from working.  Just for the record, what I was trying to connect wasn't exactly a pair USB speakers, but instead the MD-Port DG-1, a USB audio device.


----------

